# drum on fire.



## st83 (Apr 8, 2010)

fishd last saturday afternoon from 2:00 to 7o @ new cumberland dam. only one other person there. caught an 18in. walleye, three channel cats to about 8 pounds, and twentyfour drum between 2 ad 10lbs. all exept walleye on jigs with a swim bait. walleye hit a 1/2oz. kastmaster.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks 'st' for the report!
Were you fishing off of the East lock wall or from shore?
How the heck did you LAND or NET those huge drum if you were on that 20' wall?

How's the river flow,,, was the east gait slightly open?
Were there still tons of dead shad floating in the water?
Thanks again, Erie's still Blowed Up! Maybe we'll get to go Oh River,,, someday!


----------



## st83 (Apr 8, 2010)

it was a process to land the bigger ones. i had to open my bail, run down the hill, and then try to regain line on the fish. luckily, when you dont put too much pressure on them, they dont go too far. i ran down and up those rocks over 20 times. it was exhausting.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

When I visited North Carolina the Outer Banks they use a round hoop with a landing net attached and a rope attached at three points to land fish off of the peers. One like it might be handy landing fish off a 20' wall.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Kurtis said:


> When I visited North Carolina the Outer Banks they use a round hoop with a landing net attached and a rope attached at three points to land fish off of the peers. One like it might be handy landing fish off a 20' wall.


i know guys that do this there. alot of them converted those dip seins used for minnows, and made them stronger so they could pull the fish up. it's quite a challenge, but if there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## st83 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, i actually have a drop net specifically for fishing the wall, only i didnt think id need it. i was doing some recon to see how the river was doing. didnt expect much. i went again sat. oct 2 with the net, only the water was flowing more and the drum were gone. the big balls of shad were no longer there, but i did get three decent hybrid stripers on a popper. biggest went about 5 lbs. needed the net for them.


----------

